# Alimentation HS Powermac G4 Quicksilver



## dadou351 (29 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai tenté d'ajouter une carte accélératrice dual processeur dans un G4 quicksilver mais dès j'ai voulu remettre l'ancienne carte accélératrice de 733mhz, le powermac de démarre plus.
Le petite diode rouge s'allume 2 secondes et s'éteint aussitôt. La petite loupiote en façade s'allume également lorsque j'appuie dessus.

J'ai tenté de démarrer avec un trombone directement sur le câble d'alimentation et elle ne se lance toujours pas donc : problème alimentation.

J'ai pas mal de notions en électronique mais j'aimerai savoir si des personnes auraient réparés cette alim ? changement de condos, fusible...

J'ai vu qu'il était possible d'adapter une alimentation ATX sur le G4 mais j'aimerai effectuer cette opération si et seulement si je ne peux vraiment pas réparer l'alim d'origine.


Merci d'avance,
David

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h30 ----------

Complément de réponse :

Finalement j'ai tenté d'adapter une alimentation ATX dans ce magnifique Powermac G4 et celle-ci démarre bien, la led rouge de la carte mère fait son apparition sauf que aucun bong, ni rien.
J'ai fait un Reset de la carte mère en enlevant la pile. Aucun changement...

Savez vous d'où cela peut venir ? 
La carte mère est elle morte ?
La carte processeur est elle morte ?
Est ce pile que je dois changer ?


Merci d'avance


----------

